# 50mm 1.4 noisy focus?



## mrm83 (Aug 24, 2009)

I just got a 50 mm 1.4 today.. and the focus...sounds like the 1.8....
is it just my copy?  or is this 1.4?

i AF and its like chaa chaa, cha cha chaaaa.....


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 24, 2009)

Canon?

Never used the 1.8, but from what I have heard it's very loud.

Mine is the f/1.4 and it's very quiet.


----------



## musicaleCA (Aug 24, 2009)

Indeed. You need to tell us what brand it is. My EF 50mm f/1.4 was ultra-quiet when focusing, until it met concrete and had to have the focus mechanism replaced. Now it's a little noisier than I'd like, but...meh.


----------



## mrm83 (Aug 25, 2009)

sorry, yeah, its the canon 1.4..

its not quite at all..  i had the 100mm 2.8 macro and it was silent compared to this one..  maybe i need to take it back for a new one..


----------



## musicaleCA (Aug 25, 2009)

Perhaps. Is it refurbished? Very odd that it would be noisy if it's new. (This is one of the reasons why I always insist on testing the lens before buying it. These puppies are expensive!)


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 25, 2009)

mrm83 said:


> maybe i need to take it back for a new one..



Yes.  That's what I would do.

Since you just bought it (did you buy it new, or used?), an exchange shouldn't be a problem - especially if it's defective...


----------

